# YOU pick the PAIR to breed!!!



## felixthefish (Mar 8, 2013)

My first breeding and cant decide what to so i'll leave it up to you guys the experts!! 









WHITE FEMALE DT









WHITE BFHM 









YELLOW BFHM









BLACK HMPK I REALLY LIKE THIS MALE!!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I have read that similar colored pairs are more likely to have a successful spawn so unless you get a darker colored female go with white on white or white and yellow.


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

definitely white and white...cos that probably give you "true breed white" plus the fact that the female is a DTHM, or...white and yellow bf, you'll probably get light bodied multicolors, but in terms of form and finnage, this probably better than white x white, especially if that white pairs are actually siblings.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Similar color doesn't make a difference in spawning.. depends on what you are wanting out of your spawn. 

The white male has cloudy eyes - very common for pure whites and often causes blindness/partial blindness as they age. You would have to be careful and watch carefully if you go full whitexwhite.

Honestly I would go with the black and you can work on a few different lines from that pairing - can work on getting white/black (or a mix of the two) in PK, HMPK, HMDT, DTPK, DTHM. So 5 varieties you can create by that pair by selective breeding the offsprings. Babies will be a black and white mix, may have some black/white marbles, some will have blue irids, etc.

The yellow would be pretty, could get some HMs and DTHMs.

Keep in mind the F1s may not have DTs, or there will be few.. breeding back to the mom, or siblingxsibling will increase chances of more DTs.. if don't want DTs then can breed a baby to the father and eventually work out the DTs.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Panda fish!!! Sorry, that was the only thing I could think about the white x black pair!!! I think that this pair will create a great variety. Once you see all the fry in their different types, it may help you pick out where you want to go from there.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Those are all very nice fish! But that black PK....that one is pure sickness!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Personally I would choose another female for those males.
White male has excessive and folding rays, something that might become worse if paired to a DT. Pairing to a 4 ray single tail is safer.

Yellow male 8 rays which could also produce excessive rays in offspring. But compared to the white male, he should be safer. On the other hand, this pairing will sort of ruin the solid-ness of their colors.

Super black male - similar to Yellow. You will end up with a rainbow of colors. . . . Don't get me wrong, experimenting with colors is perfectly fine. I'm just advising from a show point of view. Multi colors must show certain balance/pattern to enter shows.


----------



## felixthefish (Mar 8, 2013)

*Midnight closing the poll*

Y'all have awesome advice THANK YOU!!!


----------



## felixthefish (Mar 8, 2013)

*WOW a tie!!!*

there is A TIE for SHOW purposes what is the best male out of the TIE??


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd go with white male. Everything else seems like alot if work to get back to whatever you want...


----------



## JandE Pets (Mar 17, 2013)

I have to say the black male


----------



## monica12980 (Oct 24, 2012)

Totally white and white!!!


----------

